# TJ Ford cleared for workouts



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

:banana: 



> Ford bruised his spinal cord in a game on Feb. 24, 2004. He had cervical spinal surgery last May, but the injury has not healed enough to allow him to play this season.
> 
> Bucks general manager Larry Harris said Wednesday that Ford's last MRI has shown he is finally getting better.
> 
> ``The bruise has healed to the point where T.J. can resume standard basketball activities, including running, shooting, and light weight work,'' Harris said.


Full Article


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

hope the best for him


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Great to hear.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Fun to player to watch: hope he can come back to full strength. The Bucks have a great fastbreaking unit when they have Redd, Mason, and Ford in the backcour


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I hope for the best... :yes:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah! Go T.J., it's gonna be him and Jay Williams next year on the comeback trail. I hope the best for them.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

rock on


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

hope he stays healthy. id like to see milwaukee make a golden state style turnaround.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Wow, I didn't think this had any chance at all of happening. Granted it doesn't say for sure that he'll be able to come back, and who knows whether he'll be 100 percent effective, but that article made it seem like a real possibility. Good for him, he's such a fun player to watch, and look what happened to the Bucks this year without him.

I just hope this doesn't have a bad ending.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

best news for the bucks, they could have right now. With him in the game they are a different team. Hopefully they go run and gun next year. I suggest making and run for Williams and Bogut in the draft, but id like to seem them deal for a lower pick and snag Warrick, he could really fit in on that team.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd love to see both Jay and TJ back


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Great news for him and great news for the Bucks.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I really hope he comes back and plays close to his original self pre injury days. He was really fun to watch and had a bright future. It's a shame that his career was ruined by a scrub like Mark Madsen.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

he probably wont have his quickness back.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Outstanding News!!!!! Good Luck TJ


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Great news, he is very fun to watch. I was starting to wonder whether he would ever come back, let's hope he hasn't lost too much speed.


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

This is the best news I have heard in a long time regarding TJ's progress. LEt's hope he is able to get back to his old form and put all of this behind him and lead the Buck's to the playoffs next year. Go TJ!!!


----------

